

Original Top Mistakes in Web Design (1996) - dredmorbius
http://www.nngroup.com/articles/original-top-ten-mistakes-in-web-design/

======
dredmorbius
Given a spate of "get of my damned lawn" Grumpy Old Netter posts, I thought it
would be instructive to see just how _uncreative_ our present set of
annoyances are.

1\. Using Frames (now: iFrames, columns, boxes)

2\. Gratuitous Use of Bleeding-Edge Technology

3\. Scrolling Text, Marquees, and Constantly Running Animations (carousels,
autoplay video)

4\. Complex URLs

5\. Orphan Pages

6\. Long Scrolling Pages (for landing pages. For articles, not so much)

7\. Lack of Navigation Support (also: mystery-meat navigation, see "hamburger
menu" discussions).

8\. Non-Standard Link Colors (now: nonstandard _any_ colours. Fad now is
fucking with ::selection colours).

9\. Outdated Information

10\. Overly Long Download Times

Nielsen's returned to that topic many times, see:

"Ten Good Deeds in Web Design": [http://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-good-
deeds-in-web-design...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/ten-good-deeds-in-web-
design/)

"'Top Ten Mistakes' Revisited Three Years Later"
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/top-ten-mistakes-
revisited-t...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/top-ten-mistakes-revisited-
three-years-later/)

"113 Design Guidelines for Homepage Usability" (October 31, 2001)
[http://www.useit.com/articles/113-design-guidelines-
homepage...](http://www.useit.com/articles/113-design-guidelines-homepage-
usability/)

"The Ten Most Violated Homepage Design Guidelines" (November 10, 2003)
[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/most-violated-homepage-
guide...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/most-violated-homepage-guidelines/)

Note!especially: 2. Use a liquid layout that lets users adjust the homepage
size. Yes, responsive design. In _two thousand fucking three._

